# Rod Butt Wrap



## StriperChaser (Dec 12, 2007)

Looking for a product I had used in the past but can't locate now. I would like to build up the butt end of a rod and had used a wrap that was perfect for the job but can't find it. It was wound on and adhered by an adhesive (already on it) and added a cushion of sorts to the rod. I am aware of the cork tape and shrink wrap route but not sure that is what I want to do but will as a last resort. Any thoughts and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

If it came in Colors try Basspro shops


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

nu-skin rod armor perhaps?ther is also another product called rod wrap grip tape,both available at mudhole


----------



## StriperChaser (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reply will check both places


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Rod -Armor was a shrink wrap the company that made (Swifty) it is no longer. There is still a small amount of it available. The rod wrap tape is good you can get the same stuff at local sporting goods stores in the baseball/softball bat area also look at the golf club grip tape if you want more cushion.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Ed K said:


> Rod -Armor was a shrink wrap the company that made (Swifty) it is no longer. There is still a small amount of it available. The rod wrap tape is good you can get the same stuff at local sporting goods stores in the baseball/softball bat area also look at the golf club grip tape if you want more cushion.


damn good idea ed,kicking myself for never thinking about club tape,well just another item to stock in the build room


----------

